# Where to get Rimless tanks?



## IceSeal (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry to ask this but i honestly have NO idea where to get one.

what are some good websites or companies that make them?

or is it possible to take say a 20L or 30L and take off the trim without any issues?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Depending where you are in the US.....if you are? The links below are for ADA products

aquaforestaquarium.com

Aqua Design Amano USA/ADGshop.com- now available in the U.S.A, prouldy offered by Aquarium Design Group. The finest planted aquarium products.

jB


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

For starphire tanks,
Aquarium Obsessed - Aquatronica, Custom Aquariums, H&S, Tunze, Fauna Marin, Milwaukee, Prodibio, Shuran, Sfiligoi and More!


----------



## IceSeal (Nov 20, 2006)

thank you for those links. They really helped...$130 shipped for a 20L tank  not as bad as i thought it was gunna be..

Im in New York in the USA by the way if that changes anything.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

IceSeal said:


> or is it possible to take say a 20L or 30L and take off the trim without any issues?


The trim on most standard small aquariums is not really functional and can be removed. Be careful doing so, it is easy to break the glass. Also, I found out the hard way that the edges under the trim may be sharp! Ouch!


----------



## aquarium boy (Nov 28, 2004)

it is possable to remove the trim on small aquariums like the guy above me said but you wont like what you might find under there. if you have a dremal tool you might be able to buff the edges down.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

where is the $130 shipped tank?


----------



## IceSeal (Nov 20, 2006)

the second link Jason Baladin provided has a 24Lx12Wx14 high tank for $95 and with shipping it came out to $130.

The first link he has also has the same tank but im not sure how much shipping would be to me.

Im not sure what I exactly wanna do, i right now have a 52gallon flat back hex but ive been hearing they are REALLY hard to aquascape and im in love with the rimless look...so once that is gone ill have around 300 to play with before i start digging into my pockets.

would you guys suggest starting with a 20L tank or should i just attempt to go for the 55g tank? ive been hearing you want a relatively small aquarium for your first but not too small...so im unsure what constitutes small or too big lol.


----------

